# Join the Leaky Forum



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, you people! Pence put in a helluva lot of time and effort getting *The Leaky Forum* up and running! How about showing some spirit and gratitude and getting on over there and registering??? Jeeze Louise! Ingrates! Knaves! Varlets! Villains! Blackguards! Poltroons!

Barley


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 25, 2009)

I CONCUR!! 

Get your little tushies in there!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going to leave that forum to people who actually like Harry Potter books enough to read more than the first three and occasionally see one of the movies if there is nothing else on . . .


----------



## Illuin (Apr 27, 2009)

It comes down to time management. For me to sacrifice time to actively participate in a forum that is related to literature, and not science; it would have to be_ 'life changing'_ literature. For me, I can only think of one author who qualifies, and J.K. Rowling isn't it. However, I acknowledge and thank Dave for his time and effort .


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2009)

A couple months ago I ended up reading the books because they were brought into my house and I couldn't resist them. Enjoyed them, so I registered at the Leaky Forum. I am Hermione there, since I have been called that by another reader. I plan on posting soon, because there is so much to say about the series.


----------

